# Notebook Lautsprecher

## guije

Hallo Freunde,

wenn ich meine PC-Lautsprecher über den Klinkenstecker anschliesse stellen sich bei W7 die internen Notbooklautsprecher ab.

Bei Gentoo bleiben die internen an.

Ich bin beim K-Mix alles soweit durchgegangen, klappt aber nicht.

Mir werden in den Einstellungen 2 Reiter angezeigt:

1 HDA-Intel

2 HD-Audio Generic - hier wird ein Klinkenstecker dargestellt, danach ein Stumm-Schalter und die Bezeichung IEC958.

Ich habe den ALSA Treiber drin.

Wie kann ich entweder Manuel oder automatisch die Kanäle abstellen ?

Edit :

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd6100000 irq 29

 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xd6020000 irq 30

# head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*

Codec: Conexant ID 5069

# head -n 1 /proc/asound/card1/codec*

Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

```

----------

## bas89

Ich hatte den Effekt auch mal, es fehlte bei mir irgendein Häkchen in der KernelConfig. Schau mal unter Drivers->Sound->ALSA->PCI->Intel HD Audio-> nach den „Build ***“-Einträgen.

----------

## guije

nee, hat nicht gefruchtet ...

Sonst noch ideen ?

Habe hier noch weiter Info´s:

```

# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd12

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd12

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 2060 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

        Kernel driver in use: atl1c

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8181

        Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE

        Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e

```

----------

## guije

Ich komme da nicht weiter...

----------

## guije

Ich sehe auch, das es kein PCM bei mir zu sehen ist !

Selsamerweise, war das aber kurzeitig beim Kmixer zu sehen.

Kann da jemand weitere Lösungswege oder Erfahrungen teilen ?

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

##alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

##alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Habe ich geändert in :

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

#alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

 alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2
```

Danach update-modules und abgemeldet, da war die PCM Einstellung zu sehen, nach einem Neustart ist das aber wieder weg !

```
# cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd6100000 irq 29

 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xd6020000 irq 30

# cat /proc/asound/devices 

  2:        : timer

  3:        : sequencer

  4: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

  5: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

  6: [ 0- 0]: hardware dependent

  7: [ 0]   : control

  8: [ 1- 3]: digital audio playback

  9: [ 1- 0]: hardware dependent

 10: [ 1]   : control

# cat /proc/asound/oss-devices 

cat: /proc/asound/oss-devices: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

# cat /proc/asound/timers 

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)

G3: HR timer : 999.848us (1000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

  Client application 5533 : running

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

P1-3-0: PCM playback 1-3-0 : SLAVE

# cat /proc/asound/pcm 

00-00: HDA Generic : HDA Generic : playback 1 : capture 1

01-03: ATI HDMI : ATI HDMI : playback 1

```

----------

## guije

Niemand ?? Wirklich NIEMAND?

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich hatte da auch mal Probleme. Nur zu lange schon her und jetzt geht es halt. Hast Du evtl.

```
CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> wenn ich meine PC-Lautsprecher über den Klinkenstecker anschliesse stellen sich bei W7 die internen Notbooklautsprecher ab.
> 
> Bei Gentoo bleiben die internen an.
> ...

 

Fürs automatische de/aktivieren wäre Pulseaudio zuständig.

Hint:

alsaconf? 

alsamixer? (F6 zwischen den Soundkarten switchen)

Kanäle bei K-Mix eingerichtet?

Reiter gewechselt?

----------

## guije

alsaconf

```
No Supported PnP or PCI card found.

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

alsamixer

F6 zeigt:

```
0   HDA Intel

┌─────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ────────────────────────┐

│   Gerät: HDA Intel                     F1:  Hilfe                │

│    Chip: Conexant ID 5069              F2:  System-Informationen │

│ Ansicht: Wiedergabe                    F6:  Soundkarte auswählen │

│ Element: Master [dB-Änderung: 0,00; 0,0Esc: Beenden              │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                          ┌──┐     ┌──┐                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          │▒▒│     │▒▒│                           │

│                          ├──┤     └──┘                           │

│                          │OO│                                    │

│                          └──┘                                    │

│                        100<>100 100<>100                         │

│                       < Master >  PCM                            │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

1    HD-Audio Gerneric

```
┌─────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ────────────────────────┐

│   Gerät: HD-Audio Generic              F1:  Hilfe                │

│    Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI                 F2:  System-Informationen │

│ Ansicht: Wiedergabe                    F6:  Soundkarte auswählen │

│ Element: S/PDIF                        Esc: Beenden              │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                               ┌──┐                               │

│                               │OO│                               │

│                               └──┘                               │

│                            < S/PDIF >                            │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

│                                                                  │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Kanäle bei K-Mix eingerichtet? 

Bei dem HDA Intel habe ich keine verfügbaren Kanäle und bei Angezeigte Kanäle stehen:

Master

Mic 1

Mic

PCM habe ich keine verfügbaren Kanäle und bei Angezeigte Kanäle steht IEC958

Bei HD-Audio Generic

Reiter gewechselt?

Ähh, ja habe ich, aber das ist doch keine Einstellung,oder?

Als Hauptkanal ist Master eingestellt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Versuchs mal mit "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" oder "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" in der /etc/modprobe.conf/alsa.conf.

Danach  module neu laden oder reboot.

Kein Plan obs hilft habs so mit bisschen google gefunden...

Aber schon komisch das du keinen Regler für Headphones und Mic hast ^^

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich hatte immer das Problem, dass die Zusatztasten (Mute, Lauter, Leiser usw.) meines Laptops nie mit dem Treiber zusammengearbeitet haben. Nach 

```
acpi_osi=Linux
```

 in der Grub-Bootzeile funktionierte es.

----------

## guije

Hallo, erstmal danke für eure Mühe.

Aber, beide Vorgehensweisen haben nichts gebracht.

Was mir aufgefallen ist :

Beim KMixer wird kein PCM Regler angezeigt.

Starte ich den Kmixer neu, ist ein Regler für PCM da.

Ich kann PCM als Haupkanal einstellen, aber da passiert nichts.

Beim Alsamixer ist der PCM Regler immer vorhanden.

Wie kann ich hier bloß zu einem Ergebnis kommen ?

Wie überprüfe ich ob ACPI einwandfrei funktioniert ?

Danke euch nochmal und bitte....helft mir !

----------

## guije

@ root_tux_linux:

Meintest du wirklich ? *Quote:*   

> /etc/modprobe.conf/alsa.conf

 

oder 

```
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
```

weil /etc/modprobe.conf/alsa.conf gibts nicht bei mir !

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm. eher nein, zumindest im testig Zweig ist /etc/modprobe.conf schon seit etwa eineinhalb Jahren veraltet.

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf sollte schon Ok sein.

Für weiteres siehe zb auch in der "man modprobe.conf"

 *guije wrote:*   

> alsaconf
> 
> ```
> No Supported PnP or PCI card found.
> 
> ...

  Hmm, ich vermute das dir noch grundlegende Treiber und/oder Codecs im Kernel fehlen.

Ich kenne deine verwendeten Sound Chipsätze nun nicht, aber ich möchte meinen das diese mit alsaconf erkannt und auch die Module dann entsprechend konfiguriert werden können bzw sollten.

Poste doch zumindest mal die Ausgabe von 

```
$ zgrep -v ^# /proc/config.gz | grep SND
```

 Oder stelle gar mal deine komplette Kernel .config via paste Service zur verfügung.

/edit: Und die "emerge --info" wäre auch nicht schlecht.

----------

## guije

```
# zgrep -v ^# /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_P6100_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Nov 2010 18:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss emerald encode exif extras fam fglrx firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

kannst du mmir das genau mit dem Paste Service erklären?

----------

## ScytheMan

k.a. ob es was bringt aber mal

 "Support jack plugging notification via input layer" gesetzt?

Option heißt SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK

evtl. hat die was damit zu tun?

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell empfiehlt es sich auch gleich mal ein Kernel Update auf den aktuellen stable gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r5 vorzunehmen, denn wenn du Glück hast sind auch neuere alsa Treiber mit enthalten die deine Sound Chips schon besser unterstützen.

============================================================================================

Off-Topic

 *guije wrote:*   

> kannst du mmir das genau mit dem Paste Service erklären?

  Huhh..., in Sachen Paste-Service bin ich nun eher kein Fachmann  :Wink:  Eventuell kann da jemand anderes eher was zu beitragen...?!

Ansonsten sollte zb wgetpaste eine gute Wahl sein (es gibt auch weitere Anbieter) 

```
# emerge -av wgetpaste
```

Um damit eine Datei raufzustellen sollte dann etwas wie 

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste
```

 klappen. (poste dann die ausgegebene URL)

Für genaueres nutze bitte auch 

```
$ wgetpaste --help
```

----------

